# Im a 20yr old EMT with 1 point on my driving record



## Matt Colb (Dec 15, 2010)

I live in Orange county and I am looking for a job. What are you honest thoughts about my chances of getting a job. Drug-free, no felonies, good head on shoulders.


----------



## clibb (Dec 16, 2010)

You're 20. Most agencies want you to be 21.


----------



## adamjh3 (Dec 16, 2010)

I got hired at 18 - with a point on my record - with the first company I interviewed for.


----------



## clibb (Dec 16, 2010)

In Colorado, for most agencies who do 911 calls you have to be 21 to drive the ambulance.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Dec 16, 2010)

What companies have you applied with?


----------



## Matt Colb (Dec 16, 2010)

I have applied to:

Emergency Ambulance
Medix
The Doctors
Care

I went through Care's interview process and thought I nailed it, only to be called and told I was too young. I was a little upset because I went through the whole process only to be told that. 

I am waiting on the top 3. I am looking for someone that does 911. I feel like I am asking to much


----------



## Matt Colb (Dec 16, 2010)

Is there anything I can do as a 20yr old EMT right now? Some say work in a hospital, but I am not sure what I would be doing. Disney Land does not hire EMT's. Only Nurse. So that is out. I am looking for a full time job that will help support myself. =/


----------



## jgmedic (Dec 16, 2010)

Matt Colb said:


> Is there anything I can do as a 20yr old EMT right now? Some say work in a hospital, but I am not sure what I would be doing. Disney Land does not hire EMT's. Only Nurse. So that is out. I am looking for a full time job that will help support myself. =/



AMR will hire you. Maybe only PT available, but they do 911 in Riverside County, all ALS units.


----------



## Matt Colb (Dec 16, 2010)

How do I apply with AMR? I looked online at some stuff and they only have like 9 job listings nation wide. Do I just have to send an email?


----------



## jgmedic (Dec 16, 2010)

Matt Colb said:


> How do I apply with AMR? I looked online at some stuff and they only have like 9 job listings nation wide. Do I just have to send an email?



Either go to the main station for the division you want, in RivCo that's Hemet, Riverside or Palm Springs or go to the IE main in Rancho Cucamonga. Call 1st of course, but you will most likely take a written test that day, again AFAIK it's mostly PT work right now but you can put in for FT once hired on.


----------



## themooingdawg (Dec 16, 2010)

You didnt get hired at CARE not because you were too young, but because maybe 1. the point you have on the ticket compared to thousands of other EMTS that probably dont have a point 2. You maybe didnt do too hot on your interview/skills like you thought you did; i personally know of multiple people that are 18/19 thats at care, including couple that i know that just got hired in and is doing their orientation; dont let it get you down though, just keep applyin gand dont stop


----------



## Matt Colb (Dec 17, 2010)

themooingdawg said:


> You didnt get hired at CARE not because you were too young,



I called CARE. They require employees to be 21.


----------



## TheyCallMeNasty (Dec 17, 2010)

really i have 3 friends under 21 working for care right now and another that starts in jan. thats under 21..... CARE is very competitive if you have a point on your record that is why your not being hired. I've been to their open house's they have 200 apps a month.


----------



## themooingdawg (Dec 17, 2010)

Callen909 said:


> really i have 3 friends under 21 working for care right now and another that starts in jan. thats under 21..... CARE is very competitive if you have a point on your record that is why your not being hired. I've been to their open house's they have 200 apps a month.



.

only thing you can do is keep trying for other companies and hope you get in


----------



## themooingdawg (Dec 17, 2010)

and yeah, that point is probably what killed you and if you think you did that well in the interview; they got 200 other applicants just like you that probably doesnt have a point on their record, and CARE isnt goign to risk their image by hiring somebody that has points on their record, just the truth of the matter;


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 17, 2010)

themooingdawg said:


> and yeah, that point is probably what killed you and if you think you did that well in the interview; they got 200 other applicants just like you that probably doesnt have a point on their record, and CARE isnt goign to risk their image by hiring somebody that has points on their record, just the truth of the matter;



Why should they? EMTs are a dime a dozen, especially in CA right now


----------



## SR17 (Dec 18, 2010)

themooingdawg said:


> and yeah, that point is probably what killed you and if you think you did that well in the interview; they got 200 other applicants just like you that probably doesnt have a point on their record, and CARE isnt goign to risk their image by hiring somebody that has points on their record, just the truth of the matter;



Have to ask, where do you work? You seem to know so much about CARE, I would have thought you worked there, no?

Sounds like you're trying to cut this kid down for asking questions about applying. The first response was enough about the "point" thing. So enlighten us on all the trial and tribulations you've been through to know so much about companies and their hiring abilities.

As for the question at hand, I doubt that point on your record holds much water. I live in AZ and have heard people getting hired with far worse records to respectable companies. Most private companies are going to require you be 21, it's jus the way the table has turned. Don't focus so much on the 911 deal, do some inter fac for awhile if you have too, some do not want to do that, so that may open up some doors for you.

Also, don't be afraid to commute if this is something you really want, look outside of your county.


----------



## TheyCallMeNasty (Dec 18, 2010)

He got the info from my post....I've been to their employment open houses...and they say word for word we get 200 applicants a month it is very competitive and why would they hire someone with a point? Pure business logic is that it doesn't matter how nice or well someone is....what matters is that the company will have to pay more for insurance from him....and like I said you don't need to be 21 either for CARE.


----------



## themooingdawg (Dec 18, 2010)

SR17 said:


> Have to ask, where do you work? You seem to know so much about CARE, I would have thought you worked there, no?
> 
> Sounds like you're trying to cut this kid down for asking questions about applying. The first response was enough about the "point" thing. So enlighten us on all the trial and tribulations you've been through to know so much about companies and their hiring abilities.
> 
> ...



not trying to cut him down, i kept him to keep trying and just dont focus on care because he wants to do 911. in southern california, there are multiple ambulance companies and anywhere to go to get experience first is whats important; theres way too many emts in southern california and way too little job openings, which is why I'm sure its hard to get jobs if you have a point on your record. Its not that the "1 point" is bad, its just if everybody else applying dont have it, why would they take you? But bottom line to the TS: keep trying, theres ambulance companies everywhere, go on craigslist, etc, and keep applying, get your experience in, then apply to care or mccormick if you really wanna do the 911, that way you'll stand out more since you already have experience


----------



## iftmedic (Dec 20, 2010)

Care is over rated they,  they did you a favor, Things happen for a reason, the 911 experience is not even that great, If your lucky the fire paramedics let you grab a BP or maybe strip a line. They cover OC and LA counties wich have crappy EMS systems anyways.  Go to the inland counties were you work on a ALS rig with a Paramedic partner that relies on you and appreciates you. In REMS or ICEMA,  You learn really quick, and you actually could dial in your assessment skills. AMR will hire you with a point and at 18 years old, when I was a new paramedic in 03, I had a new EMT that was only 19 and we both had a great time together and we both learned alot really quick. And EMTs do save paramedics, this kid got me through some tough calls he was new but had alot if common sense. Look into it that's the best thing you could do for your career in ems you will be dialed.


----------

